# Double hook Rig?



## Bunky (Feb 2, 2008)

I have read about Double hook rigs, how are these made?? is the upper hook free floating on the line or is it fixed above the the jig ???


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

There are 3 different ones that I use. One is perch rig which can be bought at just about every tackle shop. 

The second is like the perch rig except I use 3-way swivels in line approximately 8 inches apart with a dropper around 8 inches. On the dropper line tie a bell sinker just heavy enough that you can get to bottom quick. On the swivel that is free hanging, I tie a section of line on then a plain amberdeen(for panfish) or baitholder(walleye) hook 3 inches from the swivel.

The third one I use is the dropshot method for panfish and smelt. Use a snell knot to tie a #8 amberdeen the line about 10 inches up. on the tag end of the knot tie a jig (I use a Hali Jig) about 8 inches below the drop shot hook. There are regular stand off hooks for drop shot rigs that are made but I have never tried them.

Hope this helps some. Any more questions just PM me.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I used to use double-hooks when ice fishing blind in deep water all the time. I would just tie a smaller jig on top with a loop knot so the hook was facing away from the string. I would tie a larger jig about a foot below the top hook using a loop knot as well. It is a blast to pull double headers through the ice when you get on a large school of fish. As far as effeciency goes, I think you can be quicker with one hook in shallow water when the fish are turned on. 
<----<<<


----------



## dark ice (May 21, 2003)

Are these'dropper loops'?
Dont these knots weaken the line?
Can you tie loops in 1# line and expect it not to break?
ty
di


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I use the snell knot, and the drop shot rig, just because I feel it is stronger that a regular loop knot. I also haven't noticed a difference in catch rate on the top hook with the drop shot rig.

I've tried the loop knots and have had problems with gills breaking the top knot before when they do there helicopter fight (spinning in circles coming in sideways).


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

dark ice said:


> Are these'dropper loops'?
> Dont these knots weaken the line?
> Can you tie loops in 1# line and expect it not to break?
> ty
> di


I use 4# test yellow Stren with a small jigging reel that has a light drag. I have landed 2.5 pound crappie, and 4 pound large mouth through the ice without having my line snap. Since I have went to the small reel with a drag (knock on wood), I haven't had my line snapped ice fishing in about 10 years! 
Most knots are the weak point of your line no matter what you attach. The loop I use is a modification of the Rapala Loop Knot http://www.animatedknots.com/rapala/index.php
I modified this myself 20 years ago and tie all my lures (winter or summer) using this knot. My modification is the same as diagramed in this link to step 3. After that I go under the overhand knot on both sides of the loop and slowly synch it tight. 75% of the time when I test this method my line will break in other areas instead of the knot. Not on the knot so to speak.
<----<<<


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Had a lot of success at Simcoe tying on a smaller jig up top like a purist or rat finkee unbaited. 

Tied on with a palomar knot. Only problem is doubling up the line thru those little eyelets is a pain. I've thought about using something to help like a doubled over peice of thin gauge wire.


----------

